# iexplorer.exe



## progressivetactics (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok.........my puter has crashed a couple of times, and not being the puter geek type....i plug away trying to rebuild this thing....i recently found I can't open Jpeg pix anymore....it is saying it can't locate the "iexplorer.exe".  It asks if i want to browse for it, and I have looked in every single file......

does anyone know where i could get this driver to re-load?

HELP PLEASE


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 13, 2003)

I think iexplorer.exe is the executable for Internet Explorer.  You'll need to install/reinstall IE and probably set it as the default app for jpegs.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2003)

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com

download the latest Internet Explorer and install.  

Sounds like IE got hosed somehow.

Good luck.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Ok.........my puter has crashed a couple of times, and not being the puter geek type....i plug away trying to rebuild this thing....i recently found I can't open Jpeg pix anymore....it is saying it can't locate the "iexplorer.exe".  It asks if i want to browse for it, and I have looked in every single file......
> 
> does anyone know where i could get this driver to re-load?
> ...



When it asks you to locate it, click browse and point it at:

c:\program files\ internet explorer\iexplore.exe

if that's not there, you need to re-install IE. You can grab it from microsoft.com, naturally. Note that c: is whatever your windows partition is labelled as,

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 17, 2003)

Or change the association for .jpg files...

heh heh.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 17, 2003)

thank you all.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

My cable modem went out. When it came back up, web pages in IE appear in a larger and slightly different font. My computer's resolution hasn't changed. I tried resetting to web default settings iwth no luck. How do I change this thing's resolution? I'm a Netscape person forced to use IE so please help!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

It just reset itself! Weird.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

It does that on occation.

goto VIEW-TEXT SIZE and find the one that works best for you.

:asian:


----------

